# Changes to RCI Platinum effective Jan 5, 2014



## tschwa2 (Dec 16, 2013)

http://pgs.rci.com/landing/2014platinum/platinumRules_1514.pdf

Membership increases from $55 to $59
Platinum rebates decrease :
3.1. Platinum Members will receive rebates for the following transactions in the amounts listed below: 
Extra VacationsSM getaways $25  change to 15 USD 
Guest Certificates $20  change to 15 USD 
Combined Deposits $25 change to 15 USD (RCI Weeks Members only)


----------



## Seaport104 (Dec 16, 2013)

Higher costs for less benefits  -- and I thought it was only healthcare


----------



## janej (Dec 16, 2013)

That's pretty significant change.   Do they allow current members to cancel?  It does not seem right to reduce benefit after people signed up for the plan.


----------



## jackio (Dec 16, 2013)

I won't be renewing my platinum at those rates of return.


----------



## deannak (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the update.  That is indeed a significant decrease in benefits.  Whereas before we found that Platinum was definitely worthwhile, this will make it borderline, and I'm not sure whether we'll want to renew or not.


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Dec 17, 2013)

I won't be renewing either.  The only real benefit I was using was the rebates and I was barely covering the cost before and surely won't cover it now.


----------



## schiff1997 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have an outstanding guest certificate rebate not due till March, but my platinum membership expires in January, will I loose this  rebate if I don't renew?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 17, 2013)

The Restaurant.com certificates were working for a while, but now I cannot find anything worth getting for free.  That's pretty bad.  But it's Restaurant.com's fault, not RCI's.  That was the main reason I was keeping Platinum.  I was getting two certificates: one for my weeks account and the other for my points account.  No selection anymore means no value.  Looking every month, and nothing worth the Platinum cost.


----------



## Conan (Dec 17, 2013)

Do they still have RCI Weeks properties that only Platinum members can reserve?
We did well with several Hyatt properties a few years ago, but we haven't renewed.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 17, 2013)

Conan said:


> Do they still have RCI Weeks properties that only Platinum members can reserve?
> We did well with several Hyatt properties a few years ago, but we haven't renewed.


As an RCI Weeks owner, we used Platinum to book several Hyatt hotels in 2012. That was the primary reason I renewed for 2013. I have a quick search to look for Hyatts in any location and there has been minimal weeks available. However, I do see them now in GetAways. I guess RCI decided they can make more money using them that way. No more Platinum renewals for me, even before the reduction of benefits.


----------



## JustAllie (Dec 18, 2013)

I was just over on the RCI website and there are several other things noted that might be enticing to some people.  

I really haven't taken advantage of my RCI Platinum benefits, so I will not be likely to renew, but it does seem like there are more benefits that I thought about.

http://pgs.rci.com/landing/2014platinum/index.html



> New:
> - One (1) day advance notice of Extra Vacations℠ getaways sales.
> - Access to a dedicated toll-free phone line for RCI Platinum members, with priority answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Although these have never been published benefits of Platinum they have been available for the last year or more.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 18, 2013)

I won't  bother with renewing.  not enough benefit for me.:annoyed:


----------



## JudyS (Dec 19, 2013)

If you are in RCI Points, Platinum allows you to use more of your Points towards Points Partners (regular members can use 1/3 of their Pointa in Points Partners; Platinum members can use half their Points.) This is helpful if you are a timeshare addict, like me, and always have more deposits than you can use!



rickandcindy23 said:


> The Restaurant.com certificates were working for a while, but now I cannot find anything worth getting for free.  That's pretty bad.  But it's Restaurant.com's fault, not RCI's. ...


I've noticed this, too. As the economy has improved, Restaurant.com's inventory has dropped drastically. (Competition from Groupon and similar sites may be  a factor, too.)



JustAllie said:


> I was just over on the RCI website and there are several other things noted that might be enticing to some people.
> 
> I really haven't taken advantage of my RCI Platinum benefits, so I will not be likely to renew, but it does seem like there are more benefits that I thought about.
> 
> http://pgs.rci.com/landing/2014platinum/index.html


I hadn't noticed this! Thanks for the information!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 19, 2013)

the free on hold    you have to call to have that happen, if you reserve on line, it doesn't work.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 22, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> the free on hold    you have to call to have that happen, if you reserve on line, it doesn't work.



I place units on hold all the time online and never pay a fee.  I have Platinum but  I was able to do this before as well.  I just tried it and this is the message I got, even though my balance is ZERO.

"Your existing account balances have been applied to this transaction.No payment is required at this time. Please select Continue."

One question I do have, and I doubt anyone knows for sure.  What about EVs and GCs that were paid before 1/5/14 but have not yet been credited?  I have a few that are for vacations in late January and February.  Will I get the old amount or the new?

I agree with what others have said, not worth it with the increased cost and reduced benefits.  If RCI adds some significant new inventory, I may change my mind.  Bring back NYC!


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 22, 2013)

schiff1997 said:


> I have an outstanding guest certificate rebate not due till March, but my platinum membership expires in January, will I loose this  rebate if I don't renew?


It has been my experience that you have to be a Platinum member both when you set up the GC and when the rebate is due.  However, you can have a lapse in between.  Also, the way I read the rules, if you have a credit on your account and you cancel the Platinum before you use it, you lose it.
"Any remaining credits earned from this program on a Platinum Member’s account at the time of termination of the Platinum Membership 
with RCI, either by RCI or the Platinum Member, will expire and be forfeited by the Platinum Member"


----------



## FlaKmunKy (Jan 8, 2014)

janej said:


> That's pretty significant change.   Do they allow current members to cancel?  It does not seem right to reduce benefit after people signed up for the plan.



They have always allowed platinum cancellations and you get a prorated refund.  Another change is if you put your info into the automated system when you call you get put in the front of the Q. 
You can now put units on hold without paying the exchange fee up front.
You get to view the extra vacation sales 1 day before everyone else (the 199/week or 209/week sales)


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 10, 2014)

When you put the unit on hold without an exchange fee are you referring to the 24 hour hold?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 10, 2014)

FlaKmunKy said:


> Another change is if you put your info into the automated system when you call you get put in the front of the Q.


Nice!  Would have been handy with the long hold times this week!  But I think something is broken with the phone system (at least on the points side) because the last several times I've called in, it wouldn't recognize my account number.


FlaKmunKy said:


> You can now put units on hold without paying the exchange fee up front.


You meant ongoing searches, right?  Is that only if you call them in?  It wants to charge me (or did last time I tried) when I set them up online.  Any plans to update that?


----------



## dannybaker (Jan 21, 2014)

*We paid for five years platinum last year.*

It seems like a never ending increase in timeshare ownership. Pay more get less.


----------



## FlaKmunKy (Feb 15, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> Nice!  Would have been handy with the long hold times this week!  But I think something is broken with the phone system (at least on the points side) because the last several times I've called in, it wouldn't recognize my account number.
> You meant ongoing searches, right?  Is that only if you call them in?  It wants to charge me (or did last time I tried) when I set them up online.  Any plans to update that?



I think for it to recognize you you have to be calling from the primary phone number that RCI has listed on your account.  But yeah, there is an actual new phone number for the Platinum "getting through the Q faster"

Well ongoing searches as well as just putting a unit on a 24 hour hold.  I honestly don't know if it works online or not but calling in works for both holds and ogs.


----------



## pammex (Feb 16, 2014)

unlikely I will renew..


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 17, 2014)

FlaKmunKy said:


> I think for it to recognize you you have to be calling from the primary phone number that RCI has listed on your account.  But yeah, there is an actual new phone number for the Platinum "getting through the Q faster"


I haven't called recently, but I don't think it was working (even from my primary phone number).

One problem I always seem to have is that I own from several different home groups (plus Platinum and RCI Points), and no matter which number I call or what I'm calling about, they want to transfer me to another group to handle my call.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 17, 2014)

I own a 2-Bdrm Grandview, which is in RCI Points.  It's also part of Vacation Village.  It doesn't matter how many different RCI phone numbers there are, I have to call the RCI Vacation Village phone number, or else they will eventually just transfer me to it.  So it's quicker to just call the Vacation Village number and I get thru pretty fast.


----------

